# Where can I find load data for my muzzleloader?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an old kit muzzleloader that I bought at Cabela's back in college. Needless to say it's been a few years since I've done anything with it. My son wants to shoot it, but I'm not sure of loads it can handle.

Can any of you point me in the direction of some load data? Like Pyrodex, black powder, or pellets, and how much, etc.


----------



## DryDog (Aug 17, 2009)

Who is it made by? T/C,cabelas,traditions brand,those are the kits availible that I know they sold.the cabelas brand is made by Investarms,cabelas should be able to help by sending a manual,if it is a thompson,give them a call,they will send you a manual with all that info.Traditions are pretty helpful folks also,also a while back cabelas had some kentucky kits,that were made by pedersoli,then you would need to call Flintlocks Inc.they have direct contact with pedersoli,they got a manual for a swivel breech I have.go to the internet to get the manufacture contact numbers.hope I helped.happy shooting


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

My dad shoots one of them kit guns I think its a Hawkins? He shoots 90gr of black and a 270gr Speer gold dot .44 with a green sabot and it is a shooting machine!! I know them old guns with the 1in48 twist are not supposed to shoot the new stuff but his likes it!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

My T/C 54cal Hawkin likes 90 grains of FF or Pyrodex and a round ball..... Never could get it to shoot sabots with the 1 in 48 twist and any time i shot super maxi balls or buffalo bullets I would use 105 grains of FF.............. One thing about a traditional is you need to use loose powder. Dont try shooting pellets out of it as the primer is on the side and shoots into a flash pan..... The best thing to do is just start shooting it and find out what the gun likes......


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's this one...

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ssid=7462537&rurl=nid,218,ad,7462537,lpid,,cat,377

I guess I need to say that I want to make sure I'm not loading anything dangerous.

Also, what's the bes way to clean? Especially the nipple and tube to the barrel?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is the manual for the lyman your muzzle loader looks like it has the hook breech so the cleaning part will all be the same. gto to page 13 for cleaning it will also show you how to take it apart and other good tidbits.
http://stevespages.com/pdf/lyman_blackpowder.pdf


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

How the heck did you know it's a Lyman? it doesn't say that anywhere on it? But that looks like it. The knowledge you find on this forum amazes me sometimes.

Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it does not have to be a lyman allot of your hawken style muzzle loaders are interchangeable with ecah other. like the barrels and stocks can be switched around. cleaning is all the same does not matter on brand name.

just some have the breech hook which I guessing yours does so you can take the barrel off and clean it.

like I said earlier yours might be like this one here









if so it can be used on these different rifles
Interchangeable 15/16" octagon barrels will fit your Thompson Center 15/16" Hawken, Pennsylvania Hunter & Carbine.

Interchangeable 15/16" octagon barrels can easily be fitted to your Cabela's Hawken, InvestArm Hawken, Lyman Trade Rifle, Lyman Deerstalker & Carbine, and most replica Hawken rifles from Italy, in minutes. They will not fit Spanish made rifles.


----------

